# Calcu-lite



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The people at Simkar are giving away a fantastic lighting layout software program. It's a free download off their site:

http://www.simkar.com/simply-software.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oops. I see the link has changed. http://www.simkar.com/ZC_tool/index.html


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Oops. I see the link has changed. http://www.simkar.com/ZC_tool/index.html


Cool link! Thanks for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JayH said:


> Cool link! Thanks for that! :thumbsup:


Yeah, that software is for their fixtures, but Simkar tends to make fairly generic bread and butter type fixtures. You can effectively use their software for pretty much whatever brand you use of the same style fixture, unless you're using something special.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's one to check out, 

We use it here in the office.

Lithonia Visual 2.6 lighting design.

They have a free basic version of the software.


http://www.lithonia.com/Resources.html


----------

